# Taking Control



## Jill (Oct 14, 2003)

Finally decided to start this. Hopefully it will help me gain some 'better' control, which seems to have gone down hill these last few weeks. (And a weekend of 2 thanksgiving dinners!)    Im trying TP's 3 day carb cycle, gonna start with a low day, the cycle low, high, no as suggested by TP. Any input would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!   


MEAL 1- 1 1/2 scoops protein, 2 TBS heavy cream, 3 fish oil
MEAL 2- 1/2 scoop protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 eggwhite, 1 cup oats, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
MEAL 3 - Chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 3 fish oil
MEAL 4 -  1 1/2 scoops protein, crystal light, 2 fish oil
MEAL 5 - 1/2 scoop protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1tbs heavy cream, 1/2 cup green beans, 3/4 cup oats, 1 eggwhite, 3 fish oil

WORK OUT:
Legs, 1 h cardio ( I dont plan to go into detail with my workouts, I know they rock..I have the training under control  plus I dont have the time...)

Today was pretty good-I was thinking I had a 'no' carb day tomorrow, but its actually a high carb day  I might consider doin this cycle in 6 meals-If im up early at 5:30 Its a long day with only 5 meals, I might be hungry way before bed...

Cheers!


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2003)

Am tired this morning woke up way to early!   

Wednesday October 15 - HIGH CARB DAY  

Meal 1 - 1/2 scoop protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 eggwhite, 3/4 cup oats, apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 -1/2 cup brown rice, 1 cup green beans, 1 chicken breast, 1 apple pear , 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/2 scoop protein, 1/4 cup cashews/almonds, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 scoop protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 eggwhite, 1 cup green beans, 3 fish oil
Meal 6 -  1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg whites, cucumber, 3 fish oil


WORK OUT:
30 min cardio, Chest

Was at the store tonight, and saw all the Halloween Candy.....ummmmm. Was gonna buy some for the kids next week, but thought it would be to tempting Will wait till the 31st!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2003)

Thursday October 16 - NO CARB DAY 

Meal 1 - 1 1/2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1/2 scoop protein, 2 eggwhites, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup green beans, cucumber, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - Pork, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Turkey breast, 1 cup green beans, 1/2 cup celery, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 tbs peanut butter, 3 fish oil 

WORK OUT:
55 min cardio, Back/Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2003)

Friday October 17 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 cup oats, 1/2 cup fiber one, 2 eggwhites, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scopp protein, apple, 3 fish oil
coffee with cream
Meal 2 - Turkey breast, mustard, 1/2 cup green beans, 1/2 cup cucumbers, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/2 scoops protein, crystal light, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 cup lean beef, 3 cups lettuce, 2tbs salsa/ff sour cream
 1 1/2 cups fiber one, 1 apple I was starvin'
Meal 5 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1/2 cup cucumbers. 

REST DAY!


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Jill - looks great so far!  I am doing the carb cycling also, and enjoying it. What are your goals?


----------



## Jill (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hey Jill - looks great so far!  I am doing the carb cycling also, and enjoying it. What are your goals?


Trying to shed some body fat mainly, probably about 10 pounds. I have a pretty muscular build except for the few layers of fat. Never really tried to lose the weight, but am pretty determined now. This website is so motivating, Its helped a lot. Yourself? Planning to compete?


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yourself? Planning to compete?



Only competing with myself at the moment. This website IS very motivating, everyone is on their game and it is great to see. Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2003)

Saturday, October 18 - HIGH CARB DAY!! oh and it was...

Meal 1 - 1 1/2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 3/4 cup oats, 1 egg white, handfull of fiber one 1 apple, 2 TBS cream 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - Fish, 1 cup brown rice, cucumbers, cookie=1/4 cup oats, 1/4 scoop protein, 1/4 cup pumpkin, 1/2 apple,   
Meal 4 - chicken breast, 1/2 cup corn, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup broccoli, apple, cookie(see meal 4), 3 fish oil
A whole lot of cashews  good thing I did cardio this am, this counts as a fat-a lot of it!!!
Meal 5 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 eggwhite, 3 fish oli

WORK OUT:
50 min cardio, Bis & Tris


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2003)

Sunday, October 19 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 1/2 scoops portein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 3 egg yolks, 7 whites, 1 TBS peanut butter, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 -  Chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 3 TBS cottage cheese, 2 TBS flax meal, 2 egg whites, 1 scoop protein, 1 cup green beans, 6 cashews
Meal 5 - Chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil

WORK OUT:
55 mins cardio, Legs


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2003)

Monday, October 20 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1/2 scoop cottage cheese, 3/4 scoop protein, 3/4 cup oatmeal, handful of fiber one, 1 egg white, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 -  1 can tuna, 2 TBS mayo, 1/2 cup celery, 1/2 cup lettuce, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/2 scoop protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 cup lean beef, 1/2 cup brown rice, 3/4 cup fiber one, 1 peach, 2 TBS salsa
Meal 5 - 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 cup cucumbers, 6 fish oil

WORK OUT:

35 mins cardio, Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2003)

Tuesday, October 21 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 scoop protein, 3/4 cup oatmeal, 1 egg white, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - Fish, 3/4 cup brown rice, cucumbers, 1 apple, 3 fish oil, 1 protein cookie
Meal 3 - 1 1/2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Chicken breast, 1 1/2 cups ww pasta, ff pasta sauce , P cookie, apple
Meal 5 - Chicken breast, 1 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup cucumbers, 3 fish oil

REST DAY


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2003)

Protein Cookies  (makes 2)
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup pumpkin
1 egg
1 scoop protein
cinnamon, brow sugar twin


----------



## Mindless (Oct 21, 2003)

Great journal!
You want to give me the recipe for "protein cookies"?


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2003)

Wednesday, October 22 - NO CARB DAY  this is how I feel today

Meal 1 - 1 1/2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, 1 1/2 TBS flax meal, 1 TBS cream, 1 scoop protein, 1 TBS sf suryp, 3 fish oil
.....few baby pickles, bite of chicken breast, coffee with cream
Meal 3 - 1 can tuna, 2 TBS mayo, 1/2 cup celery, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 3/4 cup cottage cheese, 3 baby pickles, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT:

50 minutes cardio, chest & back


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mindless *_
> Great journal!


THANKS!  The recipe is above! I used to add raisins, not now when Im trying to lose fat! Try apples to ! Actually Im always experimenting, try adding anything!


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2003)

Thursday, October 23 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, 1/2 scoop protein, 3/4 cup oats, handful of fiber one, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
Coffee with cream
Meal 2 - 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup celery, 1 cup lettuce, 2 TBS mayo, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/2 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Chicken breast, 1 cup celery, 1 cup yams, 2 TBS mayo, apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 4 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 cup broccoli stems, 1 TBS SF suryp, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 2 TBS cottage cheese, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT
50 mins cardio, abs


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2003)

Friday, October 24 - HIGH CARB DAY, YA

Meal 1 - 1 1/4 scoops protein
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 protein  / pumpkin cookie, 4 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1/2 cup brown rice, chicken breast, 1/2 cup celery, 1/2 brocolli stems, 2 TBS mayo, 1 apple pear, 1 protein cookie, 4 fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 4 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1 protein cookie, handful of fiber one, 2 yolks, 5 egg whites, 2 TBS salsa, 1 apple, 4 fish oil

WORKOUT
55 mins cardio, Bis & Tris


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2003)

Saturday, October 25 - NO CARB DAY ok with that today, losing inches, see it in my clothes! 

Meal 1 - 2 TBS flax meal, 2 egg whites, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 TBS heavy cream, 1 TBS sf suryp, 5 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1 can tuna, 2 TBS mayo, 1 cup broccoli stems, 3 baby pickles, 5 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, chicken breast, 5 fish oil
Meal 4 - Chicken breast, green peppers, onions, 1 TBS peatut butter, 2 TBS ff sour cream, 2 TBS salsa, 4 fish oil
Meal 5 - 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 2 TBS salsa, 1 cup cottage cheese, 3 fih oil

REST DAY ~ Hockey game tonight!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2003)

Sunday, October 26 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 4 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1 1/2 egg whites, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 asian pear, 4 fish oil
Meal 3 - Chicken breast, 1 TBS mayo, 1 cup broccoli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Lean ground beef, 1 cup sweet potatoes, 1 cup broccoli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 1 TBS mayo, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 5- Lean ground beef

WORKOUT

55 mins cardio, Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2003)

Monday, October 27 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 14 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 apple, 1 p cookie=(1/3 cup oats,  1/3 cup canned pumpkin, 1/3 scoop protein), 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - Chicken breast, 1 cup cucumbers, 3 fish oil
**3 packs gummies, (halloween treats, small ones), 2 piece of chocolate.  Oops I cheated, was a small one still, no more!!! I put the treats away for the kids Friday**
Meal 4 - Chicken breast, 1 cup yams, 3/4 cup green beans, 1 TBS mayo, 1 p cookie (above), 1 asian pear, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - Chicken breast, 1 p cookie, 3/4 cup cottage cheese, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
**Bunch of peanuts  today was not a very good day

WORKOUT

55 mins cardio, legs


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2003)

Tuesday, October 28 - NO CARB DAY need to make up for yesterday!!!

Meal 1 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 4 fish oil
Meal 2 - 2 TBS flax meal, 2 TBS heavy cream, 1 1/2 egg whites, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 scoop protein, few spoons lean beef, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 cup lean beef, spices, 2 TBS salsa, 2 cups lettuce, 4 fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 1 cup brocolli, 1 TBS low cal dressing, 4 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1/2 cup lean beef, 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 2 TBS cottage cheese, 3 fish oil

A BUNCH MORE PEANUTS! AND some pb, but the BAD SUGARY STUFF! I oughta slap my wrist. Woke up in the middle of the night craving something. Im very dissappointed in myself.  Whats going on, shit, I need to get the peanuts out of my house. I f***** up again!

WORKOUT

60 mins cardio, chest & back


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2003)

Wednesday, October 29 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1/2 scoop protein, 3/4 cup oats, 1 asian pear, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 3 fish oil, 2 TBS heavy cream
Meal 2 - 1 can tuna, 1 egg white, 1 cup cucumbers, cottage cheese, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 4 fish oil

Cottage cheese-real hungry, meal not for 1.5 hours!

Meal 4 -  2 protein cookies-new recipe(heavy cream, eggs, protein powder) chicken breast, 1 1/4 cup sweet potatoes, 1 apple, 1 TBS mayo, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 2 p cookies, chicken breast, celery, little mayo, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT

REST-sleep this morning!


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2003)

Thursday, October 30 - NO CARB DAY yes again, want a high carb day for tomorrow, treats! And Ive had a few slip ups these last few day! Switchin' it up for a few days!

Meal 1 - 2 TBS flax meal, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 3/4 scoop protein, 2 TBS sf suryp, 4 fish oil
Meal 2 - Chicken breast, 1 TBS mayo, 1 cup celery, 4 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 4 fish oil
Meal 4 - 7 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 cup green beans.
Meal 5 - 1 cup cottage cheese, cucumbers, peanuts / sum candy

WORKOUT: 40 mins cardio, bis & tris


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2003)

Friday, October 31 - HIGH CARB DAY

Switched stuff around, and made this a high carb day- cause this is gonna be a cheat day! I feel I need it cause I've been screwing up real bad these last few nights-and I want some MORE candy for halloween! Im not even gonna log stuff today... Ah the shame!

WORKOUT:
40 mins cardio, shoulders-at least i did something!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2003)

Saturday, November 1 - NO CARB DAY

Yesterday I fu**** up BIG TIME! I did plan it to be a cheat day but I binged all day long. I ate enough fat and carbs to last me for a week, seriously!!! Chocolate from the moment I woke up till I went to bed. Pizza for dinner, and sun chips. Boy do I feel like a piggy        today! I will get back on track with my carb cycling.

Meal 1 - 2 TBS flax meal, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 TBS sf jam, 3 fish oil
*coffee with cream*
Meal 2 - 1 cup lean beef, 2 TBS salsa, 1 cup broccoli stems, 1 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Little bit of lean ham, chicken breast, green peppers and onions, 1 TBS ff sour cream, 2 TBS salsa, 3 fish oil.
Meal 5 - Ham

WORKOUT:

Rest-work all day no time!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2003)

Why do you do cardio everyday?

Also, those high carb does don't look high to me and low carb days sometimes look too high. 

Are you calculating what your eating and do you have your macros?


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for looking over my posts Jodi! Trust me, my high carb days are a lot higher than my low carb days. My high days I get carbs, 3 x unlimited I eat till Im full- My low carb days, still seem high to me also. I'm trying to eat 73 grams of carbs at 2 meals, then add my fruit, which is my treat!!! I dont know if Ive really lost  much body fat overall-its only been 3 weeks. I have had a few cheats, but I'm not gonna beat myself up over it, nobodys perfect. (Im not competiting or anything) I add cream to my coffee, which Leslie said would be okay. Other than that my diet is pretty clean. Do you believe that Its possible for a person to have a set weight? I dont calculate my cals etc..Just too time consuming. I know Im getting more than enough protein. Any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong? Oh ya-the cardio, I think its a 'mental' thing. I feel if I dont do it I will get fat. I just think that wow, thats an extra 500 or so calories burned. Ive always had weight obsessions.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2003)

Sunday, November 2 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/4 cup fiber one, 1 apple, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 1/2 scoop protein, 3 fish oil
*coffee with cream*
Meal 2 - 1 can tuna, 2 TBS mayo lt, 1 cup broccoli stems, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/4 scoops protein,  fish oil
2 bites of chocolate 
Meal 4 - 1 cup yams, chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 1 apple, 2 TBS mayo lt, 2 fish oil
Meal 5 - 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 TBS salsa, 2 TBS lean beef, 3 fish oil
2 TBS peanut butter

WORKOUT:

30 min cardio, Quick Leg workout!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2003)

Thats right I forgot you were only eating 2 carb meals.  Sorry, no your right then.  Your doing fine.  Don't eat the carbs til your full though, just til your satisfied.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2003)

Monday, November 3 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1 prot/pump/oat cookie. 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 1 apple, 1/2 scoop protein, 3 fish oil, 2 TSP peanut butter
**coffee w/ cream, pack of sessame snaps!**
**few bites of chocolate  sh**
Meal 3 - Chicken breast, 1/2 cup green beans, 1 p cookie, 1 cup yams
Meal 4 - 1/2 cup oats, 1 1/4 scoops protein, 2 egg whites, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - Started out with 6 egg whites, and 1 yolk. Added some cheese...It all went down hill from that point.  Id rather not post anything else  

WORKOUT:

45 mins cardio, Chest & back


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuesday, November 4 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1 cup green beans, fish 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - Perogies and chocolate!
Meal 4 - Sunchips


WORKOUT:

55 mins cardio, abs

Was supposed to be a 'NO CARB DAY', ya right! Was starving after not eating for several hours. Went to my parents house and my mom had just made fresh perogies-we're uk! Couldnt resisit!


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2003)

Wednesday, Novemeber 5 - LOW CARB DAY -WILL FOLLOW!!!!! 

Meal 1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
***coffee w/ cream.***
Meal 2 - 1 can tuna, 1 cup broccoli stems, 2 TBS mayo lt, 1 bite of chocolate, 2 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 1/4 scoops protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Pasta, lean beef, cashews
Meal 5 - Cashews, pickles

WORKOUT:

Rest

Day turned out pretty crapy after all


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2003)

Thursday, November 6 - HIGH CARB DAY

**10 cashews**
Meal 1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 1/2 scoop protein, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
**coffee w/ cream**
Meal 2 - Turkey breast, handful of bran flakes, 1 cup broccoli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 scoop protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Small sweet potato, turkey breast, 2 TBS mayo lt, 1 cup broccolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 1 pump/prot/oat cookie. 2 fish oil
**handful of nuts**
Meal 5 - 1 yolk, 3 whites, 1 pump/oat/prot cookie, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT:

30 mins cardio, Bis & Tris


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2003)

Friday, November 7 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1 scoop protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 2 egg whites, 2 TBS cottage cheese, 2 TBS flax meal, 1 scoop protein, 1 TBS sf jam, 8 almonds
Meal 3 - Chicken breast, 2 TBS mayo lt, 1 cup brocolli stems, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 scoop protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, mushrooms, green peppers, onions, piece of cheese, 2 TBS salsa, 10 almonds

WORKOUT:

30 mins cardio, Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2003)

Saturday, November 8 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 30g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1 egg white, 1/2 cup cc, 10 g protein, 1 apple, 1 prot/pump/oat cookie, 2 fish oil 
Meal 3 - Fish, 1 cup green beans, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 1 prot/pump/oat cookie, 1 sweet potato, 1 cup ex lean beef, 2 TSP mayo lt, 1 asian pear, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1 yolk, 6 egg whites, green peppers, mushrooms, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT:

30 mins cardio, legs


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a proposition for ya.  How bout for a week you try doing your cardio AFTER your lifting.  Also, try on 3 sessions per week.

At another board I moderate on I just read ANOTHER (just more re-assurance) post where the girl cut out cardio for an entire week and she continued with fat loss and said she doesn't feel or look any different without the cardio.  She is also doing carb cycling with great results.  I would just like you to see that cardio is not all that its cracked up to be.    So I challenge you to the above.  You up for it?


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2003)

FOR SURE! THANKS!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 9, 2003)

Sunday, November 10  - HIGH CARB DAY!!!!

Meal 1 - 30 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 15 g protein, 1/2 cup 1% cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg white, 1 TBS sf jam, 1 apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 1/2 cup canned pumpkin, 30 g protein, few pieces beef jerky 
Meal 4 - 1 med sweet potato, 1 chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli stems, 2 TBS lc dressing, 1 1/2 TBS mayo lt, 1 apple, 4 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1 cup ex lean beef, 2 TBS ff sourcream, cheese, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT:

Killer chest workout, back


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2003)

Monday, November 10 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 2 TBS flax meal, 23 g protein, 2 TBS cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, 1 TBS sf jam, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1 cup green beans, chicken breast, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 30g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 4 egg whites, 1 yolk, chicken breast, green pepper, little cheese, few pieces beek jerky, 1TBS salsa
Meal 5 - 1 cup ex lean beef, few slices of cheese, beef jerky

WORKOUT:

30 mins cardio, abs


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2003)

Tuesday, November 11 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 30 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup oats, 20 g protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 apple, 1 egg white, 1 prot/pump/oat cookie, 4 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 sweet potato, 1prot/pup/oat cookie, 1 can tuna, 2 TBS mayo lt, 4 fish oil
***1 pack sesamme snaps. Only had 1/2 an apple instead of 2 *** 
Meal 4 - 30 g protein, 4 fish oil, 1 cup cucumbers
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:

30 mins cardio, Bis & Tris. ouch!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

I thought you were going to do less cardio


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

I used to be addicted to cardio.... 
cardio is bad jill


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2003)

Wednesday, November 12 - HIGH CARB DAY 

Meal 1 - 1 apple, 3/4 cup oats, 1 egg white, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 20 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - 1/2 cup brown rice, chicken breast rolled in bran flakes, 1 apple, 1 prot/apple/oat cookie(=1/4 cup unsweet apple sauce, 1/4 cup oats, 10 g protein), 4 fish oil
Meal 3 - 30 g protein, 1 cup cucumbers, 4 fish oil
Meal 4 - 3/4 cup brown rice, 1 can tuna, 2 TBS mayo, 1 prot/app/oat cookie, 1 apple, 4 fish oil
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3 fish oil

WORKOUT:

Nothing! Was way to tire to get up at 5:30 this mornin!


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I used to be addicted to cardio....
> cardio is bad jill


I did cut back. From 5 times a week for 1 hour, to 3 times a week for 30 mins! Kinday nice actually! Much quicker workouts.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

Try and schedule your workouts on high and low carb days.


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Try and schedule your workouts on high and low carb days.


Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2003)

Thursday, November 13 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 20 g protein, 3 fish oil (Pre-workout)
Meal 2 - 2 TBS flax meal, 3 TBS cottage cheese 1%, 20g protein, 2 egg whites, 1 TBS SF jam, 3 fish oil (Post-workout)
***Coffee w/ cream & st***
Meal 3 - 1 Can tuna, 2 TBS mayo, 1 cup celery
Meal 4 - 30g protein, 4 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1 cup ext lean beef, 2 TBS salsa, 1 cup green beans, 1 TBS peanut butter, 3 fish oil
Meal 6 - 1 yolk, 6 egg white, 3 fish oil

Gonna have 6 meals today, not my usual. Not sure If Im gonna continue with 6 or 5 meals. 

WORKOUT:

Shoulders, 30 mins cardio (INT)

I really miss oats and sweet potatoes on no carb days!


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

Friday, November 14 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 22 g protein, 3 fish oil (Pre-workout)
Meal 2 - 3/4 cup oats, 1 apple, 1 egg, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 TBs sf jam, 3 fish oil (Post-workout)
***Coffee with cream & st***
Meal 3 - Chicken breast, 1 TBS mayo lt, 1 cup green beans, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 30 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 1 sweet potato, 2TBS mayo LT, chicken, 3 fish oil
Meal 6 - A whole lotta chocolate  

WORKOUT:

Legs, ouch!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Jill!
Your meals are looking great!  I have a question for ya, when you eat pumpkin, is that right out of a can or fresh pumpkin? Do you eat it plain or what?


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

Canned pumpkin!!!! 1/2 cup pumpkin, 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 20-30 g vanilla protein, 1 pack of st (or2 of any sweetner), pinch of cinnamon, baking soda, baking powder. Mix, and bake at about 400 for 10 or so minutes. Makes 2! These are my treats on carb days, usually! Tried making this recipe with apple sauce un sweet instead of pumpkin, not near as good! Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

Currently my training split is as follows:
Chest & Back
Bis & Tris
Legs & Calves
Shoulders
Abs when ever!
Cardio 3 X per week 

Thinking of spliting my chest with tris, and Back with bis.. Any advice on a good split? 

I usually average 3-4 different exercise per body part, 3-4 sets of about 8-10 reps (or failure). Any tips would be super!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Definately split up chest & back.

Back/Tris
Chest/Bis
Legs
Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

How come not chest & tris and back & bis?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2003)

Because you don't have a dedicated day anymore for tri's & bi's you won't hit them as hard.  By moving like I mentioned you will hit them once for (ex. Tri's) on Tri day and then on Chest you hit them automatically because chest works tris as well and back works bis.

However, I would do this instead so they are spread out more.

Back/Tris
Legs
Chest/Bis
Shoulders


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Canned pumpkin!!!! 1/2 cup pumpkin, 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 20-30 g vanilla protein, 1 pack of st (or2 of any sweetner), pinch of cinnamon, baking soda, baking powder. Mix, and bake at about 400 for 10 or so minutes. Makes 2! These are my treats on carb days, usually! Tried making this recipe with apple sauce un sweet instead of pumpkin, not near as good! Thanks!


mmmmm that sounds good! I'll have to try it. YOu have such yummy recipes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

Saturday, November 15 - HIGH CARB DAY

Can not work out today,  . Tonight is my company x-mas party, so Ill try to eat clean for most of today. Alcohol tonight. Will have a few drinks, not a big drinker at all though. Wanna have a good workout tomorrow!

Meal 1 - 1 apple, 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg white, 20g protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 3 fishies
Meal 2 - Chix- (as Jodi would say  ) 1/2 cup green beans, 1/2 cup brown rice,  1 apple,3 fishies
Meal 3 - 30 g protein, 3 fishies
Meal 4 - X mas dinner and a lot of alcohol..


WORKOUT:

Nothing


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

If you are not working out then today should NOT be a high carb day


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

I know  . It wont actually be that high though. I guess I should call it a semi carb cheat day!


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Jodi, how should I manipulate my cycle if I know I cant work out on high carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

Make it a low carb day instead.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2003)

Sunday, November 16 - LOW CARB DAY

Was supposed to be a no carb day, but Im hung over from yesterday, I couldnt do it. ( Way too much alcohol) I did have a fairly good workout though 

Meal 1 - (Pre work-out) 30 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2 - (Post work-out)1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 26 g protein, 1 apple,1 TBS sf jam, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 cup cottage cheese 1%, 1 cup broccoli stems w/ 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - Chineese food  
Meal 5 - Im not saying....

WORKOUT:

Chest & Tris- tris a little weak.

This weekend my diet sucked!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Was supposed to be a no carb day, but Im hung over from yesterday, I couldnt do it. ( Way too much alcohol)



Same here!


----------



## Jill (Nov 16, 2003)

Sometimes you just gotta listen to your body!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Monday, November 17 - LOW CARB DAY

My carb cycle is all messed cause I had a major weekend of binging on bad stuff! Back on track today!

Meal 1 - (Pre-workout) 30 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 2- (Post-workout) 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 1 apple, 1 egg white, 16 g protein, 3 fish oil
Meal 3 - 1 cup brown rice, fish,1 apple, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 30 g protein, 1 cup broccoli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 4 baby pickles, 2 TBS peanut butter

WORKOUT:

45 mins of cardio-need to make up for this weekend, Shoulders


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

Does your man workout with you?


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Yup, Im uploading a pic as we speak!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Hes been training for about 10 months. Has put on about 20 pounds, I wish I could lose that! He can eat whatever he wants. We train occasionally together. We cook and prepare meals together too! Its great that we have the same intrests.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Tuesday, November 18 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 2 TBS flax meal, 3 TBS cottage cheese 1%, 2 egg whites, 20 g protein, 1 TBS sf jam, 3 fishies
Meal 2 - 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo, 1 cup brocolli stems, 3 fishies
Meal 3 - 30 g protein, 3 fishies
Meal 4 - 6 egg whites, 2 yolks, green peppers, 2 TBS peanut butter, 1 cup brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing
Meal 5 - 5 egg whites, 1 yolk, few slices ff ham, mushrooms, green peppers, 4 baby pickels, 3 fishies

WORKOUT:

Rest, sore from the last 2 days, and tired!


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Im going to my local fitness store tonight, to see if they have any thing similar to Ice. Have never tried any supplement of this sort, and dont know if its necessary. Any tips? Any health risks or side affects?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

They won't have anything like it.  I guarantee it.   You can order it from 1fast400  Its fast and easy


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe I will! How long will 1 container last you?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

Mine lasted 3.5 months.  I just opened a new one.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Jodi, I was just informed that If I order Ice it might be stopped at the border. Muscle beach has a similar version, in pills by a company called SAN. They are called BCAA's Pros. Gonna check it out online, If I can find it.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2003)

Jill,

There is nothing in 'Ice' that I can see that would stop it at the border.  It is just amino acids, But it is pretty expensive by the time you throw in shipping, customs, and the exchange rate.  Stupid canadian dollar

Hope that helps


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Jodi, I was just informed that If I order Ice it might be stopped at the border. Muscle beach has a similar version, in pills by a company called SAN. They are called BCAA's Pros. Gonna check it out online, If I can find it.


Call 1fast400, they will be able to help you and there is nothing in it that would stop it from going over the border.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Stupid canadian dollar



Tell me about it! I once ordered something from the US for $20, it ended up costing me over $100!  Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Do you have a journal NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you have a journal NT?



At one time I did ... but I'm not dedicated enough to keep it up.  I eat the same old thing everyday and go to the gym 4 days a week.  Nothing much changes.  Whatever I do works for me.  

I saw your pics you posted.  Do you ever hit the clubs?  I can't say for sure, but I'm sure I've seen you out before.


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Wednesday, November 19 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - (Pre-workout) 30 g protein
Meal 2 - (Post-workout) 15 g protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 1/2 cup oats, 1 TBS sf jam, 1 apple, 1 prot/pump/oat cookie, 4 fish oil. 
Meal 3 - 1 chicken breast, 1 cup brocolli, 2 TBS lo cal dressing, 1 apple, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1 prot/pum/oat cookie, 3 fish oil
Meal 4 - 30 g protein, 1 cup brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fish oil
Meal 5 - 5 whites, 1 yolk, few slice ff ham, tomatoes, green peppers, mushrooms, 3 baby picles, 2 TBS peanut butter, 3 fish oil.

WORKOUT:

Back & Bis, 40 min cardio It felt great. And I sholved the driveway 3X already, about 3 feet of snow!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> I saw your pics you posted.  Do you ever hit the clubs?  I can't say for sure, but I'm sure I've seen you out before.



Havent been to a club fow a few years! I drink like 2x a year, I feel to old for the clubs! You've probably seen me at my work, I work in the southside!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

too old?   You can't be any older than me ... although I'm just getting started on the club scene as I started late in life


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> 
> Back & Bis, 40 min cardio It felt great. And I sholved the driveway 3X already, about 3 feet of snow!!!!


 No snow here yet.  I think I will be out of here just in time too.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

BTW - How much cardio are you doing chicky?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> And I sholved the driveway 3X already, about 3 feet of snow!!!!



we were just laughing about that here at work.  There is a guy who is shoveling the walk by work here, and it's snowing enough to cover up the sidewalk by the time he's done the whole walk.  He's been out there all morning.  

Why not wait till the snow stops falling before shoveling the walk?


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry Jodi, just an extra 10 mins today, cause I had a crapy weekend! The snow here is unreal hey NT? I have to go to work in a few and Im just dreading the whitemud!!! Oh ya, Im only 25 but I partyed way to hard at 21, 22. I go to bed real early, and training is my #1 priority, I need lotsa sleep! I guess Im just not into the night life anymore!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

it's crazy snow!  I would stay away from the Whitemud.  I told my wife to take a different route as she comes home from the Westend using the Whitemud.  I bet I'm in bed before you ... I need my beauty sleep.  Our 10 year old daughter is in bed by 8:30, Mrs. NT follows by 9 and I'm no later than 10 - usually by 9:30 most days


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess you win NT, I 'm usually in bed by 10:30-11.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

Thursday, November 20 - HIGH CARB DAY!

Meal 1 -  (Pre-workout) 30 g protein, 3 fishies
Meal 2 - (Post-workout) 30 g protein, 3/4 cup oats, 1 apple, 3 fishies
Meal 3 - Chicken breast, 1 TBS mayo, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup canned pumpkin, 3 fishies
****Bunch a nuts!!****
Meal 4 - 1 small sweet potato, 1 TBS mayo lt, 1 cup cottage cheese, few pieces of tomato, 1/4 cup oats, 1/4 cup canned pumpkin
Meal 5 - 5 whites, 1 yolk, few slices ff ham, green peppers, tomatoes, 1 cup brocolli, 3 fishies

WORKOUT:

Legs-and when I left the gym, walking down the stairs, I almost fell cause my legs felt like jello! I wasnt gonna go workout today, my bis and back are killing me from yesterday. My lower back is sore from shoveling, cause I shovel like an idiot!  And, for some reason my knee was KILLING me. I still managed to make it though, + I wanted my high carb day!


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

I just bought nectar protein powder, apple. I cant wait to have some tomorrow!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 21, 2003)

go Jill go!


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

Friday, November 21  - NO CARB DAY  

Dont know if Im gonna continue carb cycling. The results havent been that great, although I have had several cheats.  I am open to any suggestions. The no carb days kill me.See below.

Meal 1 - 2 TBS flax meal, 1 egg white, 3 Tbs cottage cheese 1%, 22g protein, 1 TBS sf jam, bunch of mixed nuts, 3 fishies
Meal 2 - 28 g protein, 4 fishies
Meal 3 - 1 cup brocolli stems, 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo
Meal 4 -  Perogies, ham sausage- fairly lean, bite of bun, few bites of marble cheese, 2 cookies. I think I just clogged all my arteries, and added some more fat to my booty!
Meal 5 - 4 almonds, 1 TBS peanut butter
I think I am done for the day. Dont know yet.


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey NT  , how you liking this coldness? I've already cheated today, I think I might go to safeway and get some hot chocolate!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

> Dont know if Im gonna continue carb cycling. The results havent been that great, although I have had several cheats.  I am open to any suggestions. The no carb days kill me.See below.


 Why?  You can't expect fast results with all those cheats.  Don't expect miracles.

No diet will work with several cheats.


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

Ok. Ill continue cycling. I know the cheats have messed shit up, but do you think I could be taking in to many calories overall? I also have some serious issues with control... For real


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Give me an exact breakdown for No Carb Day, Low and an approx. for High.  I want P/C/F plus your current stats and measurements.  PM me with the stats if you wish but post your macros.  I can tell you one thing, I lost very few POUNDS per say but I lost ALOT of bodyfat.  The scale is not good for progress, measurements are the best.   If you wish I can even send you mine during my 9 week plan and you will see how my bodyweight fluctuated very little but the inches kept going down.


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

So we are not counting calories, just P, C, F. Ill do my measurements this weekend. Ive never had my bodyfat tested, do you think this is necessary? The trainer at the gym said that it  can be 5-10 % off up or down for accurecy. I wont be able to follow the cycling in Jan for 2 weeks, Im taking a long awaited vacation at an all inclusive, Ill try to eat as clean as possible though. I think I just eat too much. How often do you recommend doing measurements? I've always had to struggle with weight issues, at one point I weighed 180pounds, all fat! I appreciate the advice Jodi, It means a lot.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Anytime honey. 

I did measurements after every 2nd high carb day.  So the morning after the 2nd high carb day for the week I took my weight and measurements.  BF% test is not necessary IMO.  I use to weigh ALOT and no I'm not telling how much either   Lets just say I was a pretty heafty girl   I struggle with my weight all my life up until 5 years ago when I got into BB and learning how to eat properly.  Now I'm leaner than I've ever been and I'm in the best shape of my life 

Don't worry about cals. Just send me macros.  Don't forget any condiments you may use as well.  EVERY LITTLE THING YOU PUT IN YOUR MOUTH MUST BE ACCOUNTED FOR 

BTW - We may have to ditch the pumpkin   Of course that will depend on how much you plan on cheating


----------



## Jill (Nov 21, 2003)

How many measurements did you take? Like hips, etc, I've never taken any measurements before. Ill post them in my journal, after my high carb days like you!  If you are not sure of the macros of something, do you just use fitday? Oh, and I just bought a big ass can of pumpkin today.  Maybe I should keep that to my high carb days?  What is so bad about pumpkin? Their is nothing but pumpkin in the can?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Pumpkin has a higher insulin response than something like sweet potatoes.  Sorry  

I didn't post my measurements all the time.  I always sent my spreadsheet to TP.  PM your email addy and I will forward you my spreadsheet.  You can use it to see where I did my measurements.

I used fitday to do all my meal tracking.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

Gonna start counting my macros, some good advice from Jodi! Just gonna keep some foods here as a quick reference. Any input is welcome.

*

1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%
=16P, 6C

1/2 cup oats dry
=27C

1 TBS SF jam
=5C

1/2 cup brown rice cooked
=23C

1 apple=approx 1 cup
=19C

1 cup chicken breast
=40P

1 egg white
=3.5P

1 egg yolk
=3P, 5F

*


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Don't worry about the veggie count.  Doesn't matter what day it is you MUST have 3 serving of green veggies


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

Saturday, November 22 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - (Pre-workout) Protein, 2 fishies
(23P, 2F)
Meal 2 - (Post-workout) 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, 3/4 cup oats, 1c apple, 1 egg white, 1 TBS sf jam, 3 fishies
(32P, 65C, 3F)
*coffee with 1/2 n 1/2 and sweet n low**
Meal 3 - 1 cup chicken breast, 1 asain pear, 1/2 cup brown rice, 1 TBS mayo, 1 TBS mustard, green beans, 3 fishies
(40P, 48C, 8F)
Meal 4 - Protein, brocolli, TBS low cal dressing, 3 fishies
(23P, 3F)
Meal 5 - 5 whites, 3 yolks, 3 thin slice ff ham, green peppers, 4 baby pickles
(31P, 15F)

149P, 113C, 31F

WORKOUT:
Shoulders, 40 mins cardio-sorry Jodi....Yesterday my diet got messed!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Did you get my email?


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks! Yup, I got the e-mail, you are too sweet! Im gonna print it as soon as I get to work-I dont have a printer here at home. Im gonna try super hard to stay clean for the next 2 weeks, like you suggested. Gee, it sounds like Im an alcoholic trying to stay sober!


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

I drink 1 cup of coffee a day with lt cream and sweet n low. That ok?


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2003)

Jodi, you are a tiny little thing!!! About measuring, i really dont know about a 'hip' measurement. Where do you measure exatcally? You recommend taking the measurements after every 2nd high carb day. Would that be the night of the high carb day, or the next am?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, cream and sweet n low is fine for your coffee.

Hips, find the hip bone then measure around that area.  Do them in the AM after high carb.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey NT  , how you liking this coldness? I've already cheated today, I think I might go to safeway and get some hot chocolate!



It sucks!   But I have firewood, so all is good!  

Keep away from the cheats.  Once you get used to eating clean, you won't think much about cheating.


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2003)

Sunday, November 23 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - (Pre-workout) Protein, 3 fishies
(23P, 3F)
Meal 2 - (Post-workout) 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, protein, 1 egg white, 1 apple=1 cup, 1 TBS sf jam, 3 fishies
(32P, 65C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 1 cup chicken breast, lemon juice, 1/2 cup brown rice, green beans, 1 apple=1 cup, 3 fishies
(40P, 45C, 3F)
Meal 4 - Protein, brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 2 fishies
(23P, 2F)
Meal 5 - 1 cup chicken breast, 1/4 cup bran flakes, brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 1 cup sweet potato, 2 TBS mayo, 1 asian pear
(44P, 78C, 10F)
Meal 6 - 3 yolks, 4 whites
(20P, 10F)

182P, 188C, 31F

WORKOUT

Chest & Tris


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi Jill, 
Looks like you are making some nice improvements. How do you like the carb cycling so far? Are you doing 1 day high, 1 low, 1 no? It seems like a really flexible plan but I don't think I can go that low on carbs, personally it makes me crave them even more Glad to see you relying less on cardio because you will get greater results from a clean diet and lifting. I learned that one the hard way!


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2003)

Cycling is pretty good(- my cheats)! The only thing I dont like about the no carb days is no oats! I could live on no carbs forever, if I could just have my oatmeal. Low carb days are super easy! Im not a big carb eater...except for candy and sugar!


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Monday, November 24 - NO CARB DAY  I got invited for lasagna dinner.  Cant!

Meal 1  - 2 TBS flax meal, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, 2 TBS sf suryp, protein, 2 fishies
(40P, 10C, 5F)
Meal 2  - 1 can albacore, 2TBS mayo, brocolli stems
(29P, 10F)
Meal 3 - Protein, 3 fishies
(23P, 3F)
Meal 4 - Chicken breast, taco spice, 1TBS slasa, 1/2 TBS low cal dressing, green beans, 3 fishies
(43P, 5C, 3F)
Meal 5 - 2 yolks, 6 whites, SF jello
(27P, 10F)

162P, 15C, 31F

WORKOUT:
Rest


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

meals are looking pretty good.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks! Warm outside eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

much better than the weekend for sure.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Sunday, November 23 - HIGH CARB DAY
> 
> Meal 1 - (Pre-workout) Protein, 3 fishies
> ...


Ok sweetie......after looking at yesterday I can see where we need to make some changes.  First of all your protein is all over the board.  Each meal should be consistant.  So if your going for 180G protein then each of the 6 meals need to have 30G not 1 meal of 20 and then the next meal of 44G.  See what I'm saying?  Also, lets cut your apple down to 1/2 apple per carb meal or 1/2 pear.  Also, on your carb days I think it would be best to have one of your carb meals during meal 1.  Other than after a work out this is the best time of day to eat carbs.  I think these are good to start with


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2003)

Can I butt in and say she shoul dhave more carbs via rice ect on high day? 188 carbs is nothing for a high day


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

K. All the changes sound good but the 1st carb meal. That is always pre-work out, and I can barely stomach a shake in the am.  I'd really rather have my carbs post work out (around 9-10am), than at around 3 or so. What do ya say boss? Oh, and I took my measurement this am.  Im gonna work so hard for the next month before my vacation!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

1 more thing, how many grams of protein should I be aiming for per day? 1 pound per body weight? How about fat grams?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

Most definately Leslie, thanks 

You should be having carbs pre and post workout on your carb days.   You will have more energy for your workout.

180G is good 

Send me your measurement please.  Email is fine if you like.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

I'll email you measurement later today!  Do you think It will effect my results If I dont eat  my carb meal before my workout? My energy levels are fine. As you can see I just really dont want to waste my carb meal some days at 5 am!


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Im sorry I am so difficult.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I'll email you measurement later today!  Do you think It will effect my results If I dont eat  my carb meal before my workout? My energy levels are fine. As you can see I just really dont want to waste my carb meal some days at 5 am!


Its not just about the energy level.  Your body can handle the insulin better first thing in the morning because you are more depleated and on the edge of being catabolic upon wakeup.  That is why you see soo many bodybuilder drinking a shake with simple sugars first thing in the morning.  The carbs will be used beter first thing in the morning and after your workout.

Your not difficult


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

How about a compromise.  I eat a carb meal B4 my workout on a HIGH day. Then the other 2 carb meals later on.  And on my LOW carb day, I eat my carb meal post workout, and then later in the day.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

DEAL!!   Except on High carb day a carb meal before and AFTER your workout.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes, this is great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

Keep listening to all the advice given and you'll soon see some great changes.   These ladies know what they're doing.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

I know


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Jodi, I know my protein was a little wacky at a few meals today. Im gonna aim for 30g per meal, hows that sound? I was shopping tonight and saw the tonnes of xmas candy and chocolate. I wish I could have bought some.  Check your email soon with my measurements!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

I just got it.  I think your measurement are skewed because I don't think you have 31" arms and if you do there will be alot of jealous guys out here.  Check it out and send again please


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Oops , just re-sent them. Instead of 1/2 an apple, could I have a xmas orange? They are real small, smaller than a tennis ball. What do you think of the 180g of protein per day?


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

Oops again, I mean 30g of P per meal?


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Jill,

That's a nice Santa you have there


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

30G Protein per meal is perfect.  You mean clementines, yes you can have a whole clementine instead of 1/2 apple


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2003)

* Tuesday, Novemebr 25 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - PRE WORKOUT:  Protein, 3 fishies
(30P, 3F)
Meal 2 - POST WORKOUT: Protein, 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 1 TBS SF jam, 1 mandrin, fishies
(33P, 56C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo, brocolli stems 
(30P, 10F)
Meal 4 - Protein, fishies
(30P, 3F)
Meal 5 - 5oz ext lean beef, 3/4 cup brown rice, spices, mustard, 1 mandrin orange, sf jello
(31.5P, 49.5C, 12.5F)
Meal 6 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, fishies, 1 slice ff cheese, few slices fff ham, brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, fishies
(31P, 5C, 8F)

185.5P, 110.5C, 20.5F
WORKOUT:

Back & Bis, 30 mins cardio*


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey girly! 
Looks like you've got a great plan. Have a great Thanksgiving and keep up the good work!


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2003)

Tomorrows my high carb day. I bought a protein bar, with around 23 carbs. Could I use that as a high carb meal tomorrow? I've been craving chocolate like crazy today.


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2003)

Today I am eating tacos   
There goes the damn diet again... 
But I did workout


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

Wednesday, November 26 - HIGH CARB DAY 

Meal 1 - Pre-wokout: Protein Bar, 1.5oz ext lean beef, 1/2 apple
(31P, 34C, 11F)
Meal 2 - Post-workout: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 3/4 cup oats, 1 egg white, protein, 1 mandarin, 1 TBS sf jam, 3 fishies
( 34P, 60C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 5oz ext lean beef, 1 slice ff cheese, 4oz sweet potatoes, 1 TBS mayo, 1 asian pear
(35P, 50C,18F)
Meal 4 - Protein, brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fishies
(31P, 3F)
Meal 5 - 6 Whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice ff cheese, 2 thin slices ff ham, green peppers, onion, few mini pickles, sf jello, 3 fishies
(31P, 10.5F)

162P, 144C, 45F

WORKOUT:

Legs, 30 min cardio


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

For anyone who reads this, I read in another journal about BCAA helping with vis fat. Im trying to burn fat, especially in the stomach and hip/butt/thighs. Gee, thats almost everywhere! The post was by hardasnails1973, and he 'swears' by taking them. Will taking BCAA benefit me, in helping to get rid of stubborn bodyfat? Help, please!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm no expert, but I have seen how the eating routine you're doing now along with lifting weights regularly will make the changes you want in time.   Unfortunately, some people expect changes right away when in fact it takes a while to make dramatic changes.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks NT  . I've been working real hard on my diet and exercise!


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

Thursday, November 27 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 2 slices ff cheese, 2 fishies
(30P, 12F)
Meal 2 - 7oz fish, green beans, 3 fishies
(32P, 9F)
Meal 3 - Preworkout: Protein, 3 fishies
(30P, 3F)
Meal 4 - Postworkout: 2 yolks, 6 whites, 1 slice ff cheese, 2 slice ff ham
(35P, 8.5F)
Meal 5 - 3oz chix, 1 slice ff cheese, 1 slice ff ham, 3 fishies
(32P, 3F)

159P, 35.5F

Workout: Shoulders, 20 mins cardio


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2003)

How go the workouts Jill?


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

Workout are going wicked!! Doing shoulders and cardio today. I luv doing shoulders


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2003)

Not to be shit disturber Jill, but whats up with all the cardio 

Mind you, I guess I just can't stand doing it.  

I have seen excellent results in the past with just weight training.


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

I used to be a cardio junkie-5X a week, 1 Hour! I've really cut it down. 3X a week, 30 mins. P.S. Your not a shit disturber, I like all the input I can get! I have my weight training down pat, I just dont post it cause 1. It would be way too much typing. 2. I think its kinda boring to read  IMO


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2003)

That is good about the Cardio,  I am sure you have heard all the news about Cardio from Jodi.  Mind you it does have its place It does have its place, just in moderation.

I like to keep my Weight training in here just as a journal, to compare where I am at from previous sessions.  It is alot of typing, but I just try to short form it as much as possible


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey Jill,

about the bcaa's I think you read that in my journal. I am going to start taking them probably in a couple days so I will let you know if I see any diff. I am just going to get some cheapo ones and let them dissolve in my water and drink it throughout my w/o. Good job on the diet. I am having a hard time with mine but I love to read how others are sticking with it and seeing changes. Helps me stay motivated


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2003)

Friday, November 28 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein, 4 fishies
(31P, 4F)
Meal 2 - 3/4 cup oats, protein, 1 egg white, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 1 TBS sf jam, 1 mandarin, 3 fishies
(31.5P, 60C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 4oz chix, 5oz sweet potatoes, brocolli, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 2 TBS mayo, 1 mandarin
(34P, 50C, 10F)
Itsy bitsy piece of chocolate
Meal 4 - Protein, brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 4 fishies
(32P, 4F)
Meal 5 - 5 whites, 2 yolks, 1 slice ff ham, 2 slice lt cheese, green pepper, onions, mushrooms, 1 TBS sf jam
(33P, 5C, 13F)

161P, 115C, 34F

Workout:

Chest & Tris    I feel way better today. Yesterday with no carbs I was an emotional wreck!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

and the Jill machine rolls on!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks NT! I bought a digital scale a few days ago and am having such fun weighing everything. God, how sad that such stupid things can make one happy!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

you get amusement from a digital scale, me from lights.    We have several lava lamps that I can watch forever.   So, for the mere price of $25, my wife can keep me amused for nights on end.


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2003)

Saturday, November 29 - LOW CARB DAY-was supposed to be a HIGH CARB DAY, but I cant work out today. 

Meal 1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 1 egg white, protein, 1 TBS sf jam, 1/2 apple, 3 fishies
(33.5P, 55C, 3F)
Meal 2 - 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo, brocolli stems, 2 fishies
(30P, 12F)
*Tim Hortons french v*
Meal 3 - Protein, 4 fishies
(32P, 4F)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 -

Workout: rest.......


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2003)

So even though weighing everything is a pain, do you find that you were a bit off on your approximations?


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2003)

WAY off of the protein counts! I never realized the portion size of say a chicken breast-I was probably eating 8 or more oz! Thats like 70gs of protein. My carbs were always pretty close. I think I have thing under control now, thanks for the help, oh and for the e-mail!  P.s. I have fun weighing things!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2003)

Maybe now you'll start seeing better results


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey girl!
your diet is looking great! That's too funny about you loving weighing foods. It cracks me up how obsessed we get. For me, I went through this phase of creating daily eating plans and running them through fitday until I had the exact macro ratios I was looking for. I spent days doing this and loved it!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

*knock Knock*  Where are you?


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2003)

MY COMPUTER SUCKS! Its getting fixed, and work has been way to busy to play on IM. Diets going pretty good. I made homemade greek salad that Ive been eating for 2 days, ummmm!

Tuesday, December 2 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - PRE-WORKOUT: 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 1 egg white, protein, 2 TBS sf suryp, 3 fishies
(31P, 50C, 3F)
Meal 2 - POST-WORKOUT: 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage chhese 1%, 1 egg white, protein, 2 TBS sf suryp, 1/4 cup blueberries, 3 fishies
(31P, 58C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 4oz chicken breast, handfull of bran flakes, 6oz sweet potatoes, 2 TBS mayo, brocolli stems, 2 TBS low cal dressing, 3 fishies
(33P, 50C, 13F)
Meal 4 - Protein
(32P)
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 2 yolks, green peppers, mushrooms, 1 slice ff ham, 1 slice ff cheese, 3 fishies
(33P, 10F)

160P, 158C, 29F

WORKOUT:

Bis & Abs, 30 mins cardio


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

What's your workout schedule look like and in relations to your carb days?


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2003)

Ive been listening to you! Doing my weights on carb days. Trying to do cardio on any days, I love not doing cardio!!!!!!!!!!! Last week I did cardio only twice-I think, its the greatest! My weights are going well too! Gonna re- measure in a few. Doubt I lost any inches. This weekend I ate crazy amounts of feta with my greek salad, and peanut butter. My carbs are so incontrol now! Any other suggestions Jodi?


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

Wednesday, December 3  - NO CARB DAY- I dont know what today will be, cause Im feeling ill. My man is real ill too.

Meal 1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese 1%, 1 egg white, protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 mandarin, 2 TBS sf suryp, 3 fishies
(31P, 64C, 3F)
Meal 2 - 1 can albacore, 2TBS mayo, chicken soup
(36P, 25C 13F)?
Meal 3 - Rest of chicken soup 
(6P, 12C, 4F)
*2 packs sesamme snaps**
Meal 4 - 

NO WORKOUT: Head, nose and throat are sick.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Get well soon


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ive been listening to you! Doing my weights on carb days. Trying to do cardio on any days, I love not doing cardio!!!!!!!!!!! Last week I did cardio only twice-I think, its the greatest! My weights are going well too! Gonna re- measure in a few. Doubt I lost any inches. This weekend I ate crazy amounts of feta with my greek salad, and peanut butter. My carbs are so incontrol now! Any other suggestions Jodi?


Yes, I would like to see your workout split so we can tweak this program and get results here


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

Workout split.... Like list all my exercises? I might start doing only 1 bodypart per day, not sure-just gonna go with the flow!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

You know like
Mon - Leg
Tues -Back

etc.


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

My work days / hours are different every week. I cant have a set day per body part! Atleast not till after xmas cause we have crazy hours for xmas!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

Go with a low carb day.  Then do a no carb then high


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2003)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

Your such a cutie


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2003)

Thursday, December 4... 1 month till my holidays!!! 
LOW CARB DAY - Still feel ill.

Meal 1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, 1 egg white, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, 2 fishies - Felt real sick, almost ed while eating. Cooking my chix this am, the smell made me ILL!
(31P, 54C, 2F)
Meal 2 - 4oz chix, brocolli stems, 2TBS dressing, 1 TBS mayo, 3 fishies-This was real hard to eat, no apetite.
(32P, 8F)
Meal 3 - Protein, 3 fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:

Not sure yet.  Ill see how I feel at 3!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)

Tomorrow is a no day K?  Then let me know how you feel


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, no carbs tomorrow. I'm gonna work out 4 sure tomorrow, either chest and tris and a little cardio, or legs and cardio. Its my day off, I cant sit around and do nothing! I think Ill just rest today. I cant believe I have no apetite! This is great! Thanks Jodi  . My computer is fixed, Ill get it back tonight, I cant wait!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2003)

I wouldn't advise working out tomorrow unless you are 100% better missy


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2003)

Friday, December 5: Havent followed my cycling correctly this week. My meals have been pretty clean, for the most part.

Meal 1 - Pre-workout: Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 2 - Post-workout:3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, fishies, 2Tbs sf suryp
(31P, 50C, 3F)
Meal 3 - Protein
(32P)
**Few small shortbread cookies  , chocolate**
Meal 4 - 2 mini ww pitas, turkey breast, cheese
(30P, 30C, ?F)
Meal 5 - 10 olives, cucumber, TBS feta
?

WORKOUT: GRRRRRREAT! Chest n Tris, 30 mins of sweaty cardio. I had a record workout on my chest today, even though I still have some sniffles. I did incline with 30 pound dumbells!  Yaaa me!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice!   A few days off helped, Eh!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Friday, December 5: Havent followed my cycling correctly this week. My meals have been pretty clean, for the most part.
> 
> Meal 1 - Pre-workout: Protein, fishies
> ...


Good for you on the workout 

Guess those cheat blew away the 2 week of clean eating   Time to start again


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2003)

Fu**. I know. It was 2 cookies, the size of a TBS each and 2 bites of chocolate-Im glad I controlled myself as much as I did. An 'A' for effort. Is their anything we can do about the no carb days? Can we somehow incorperate just a small amount of oats early am or something? I think that I have most of my diet under control-but I planned to have a no carb day tomorrow, and the thought of working out then no p pancake hurts my head-and my personality....Im such a bitch when I have no carbs, and I work with people all day, which is not good. What do you suggest? Any alternative that I can use instead of oats?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

That defeats the purpose of no carb days doncha think  

 No carbs on NO CARB DAYS 

I really need to know what your workout schedule is like just a bit please, it will help me setup a no, low and high cycle for you so that your arn't going out without carbs on training days.  We need to work on this right away.  Seriously, it will help speed up progress and leave you less sluggish on your training days.


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2003)

K-Here's a look at the next week:

Sat: Legs
Sun: Shoulders
Mon: Bis + Cardio
Tues: Back + Cardio
Wed: Rest
Thurs: Chest n Tris + Cardio
Fri: Legs
Sat: Rest- Work and Xmas party #2
Sun: Shoulders

Dont know work schedule after sun. Will post soon. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> K-Here's a look at the next week:
> 
> Sat: Legs *high carb*
> ...


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2003)

All sounds good. Thanks! Sat high carb cause of the xmas party. Would posting a weekly workout schedule be the best bet?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2003)

NO Sat is LOW CARB DAY because of xmas party   Not High.  Just try and be good, remember all those little cheats add up 

Oh and yes and you can just email me and how bout those measurements?  Got some new ones for me?


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2003)

Oops, I did mean to say low. Will measure sun am. Pretty sure i'll break even, this week I was kinda off due to the sniffles. Who knows.


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

Saturday, December 6 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - PREWORKOUT: 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, 3 fishies
(31P, 50C, 3F)
Meal 2 - POSTWORKOUT: 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 egg white, protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, 10 olives, 
(31P, 50C, 5F)
Meal 3 - 4 oz chicken, green beans, 5 oz sweet potatoes, 3 fishies
(32P, 42C, 3F)
Meal 4 - Protein, broccoli stems, 2 TBS dressing, 3 fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice ff ham, 1 slice ff cheese, green peppers, onion, 10 olives
(30P, 12F)

156P, 142C, 26F

WORKOUT:
Legs, 20 min cardio


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey girly! You're doing great. Those Christmas parties are sooo tough to get through and be good. I just try and have the things I really love that aren't around all year - special treats. That way I don't munch on everything in sight! (Unless it's protein and veggies of course  )


----------



## jstar (Dec 6, 2003)

Xmas parties are tough. What's even worse is trying to find ways to distract myself being that I am unemployed and snowed in with a house full of goodies. Seriously, I am staying on IM tonight til bedtime because I can't go out and I am sooo bored but at least reading the posts/journals (esp yours Jill) helps a great deal. If you are doing a low carb day the day of the party maybe you can stick with lean meats and veggie platter if that is an option. Of course if it's one of those parties with lotsa desserts that could be more difficult to manage! Stick with it Jill, your goals are in sight and we are here for you. Do you have an option to bring a homemade dish with you???


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2003)

I wish I could bring a homeade dish with me, its a pretty formal party! Ill just be pretty careful, Im going on holidays in a few and I need to look my best! +, Jodi is gettin mad cause I keep fuc**** up! Im with you on IM, my computer was broken, and I wasnt regularly posting, and my diet wasnt as clean! I love having a journal, its a real motivator eh? Have fun being snowed in, just dont get too bored, thats when I eat. P.s. I like reading your journal too!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2003)

Ahhhh sweetie, I'm not mad.  I'm only trying to help you reach your goal.  You were about to give up this diet a few weeks ago because you said it wasn't working until I pointed out your cheats and showed you that no diet will work unless you are consistant.   I only want you to reach your goals and I'm here to help you.  

Now, I won't ever praise you for your cheats but I will never be mad cuz you fucked up.    Its your goals and you know the consequences of cheating...............however, I will always point them out because I know that when my cheats are pointed out I feel more guilty and less apt to cheat


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

You're the greatest Jodi, for real. I think you should come to Canada and visit me! Everything you said is so true. You are my biggest motivator here, thanks!


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

Sunday, December 7 - NO CARB DAY

Sniffles are back. No measurements today, TOM is here and I am feeling bloated and fat. My legs are so sore from yesterday I can barely walk.  Seriously.

Meal 1 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 2 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 2 slices ff ham, 1 slice ff cheese, green peppers, onions, fishies
(35P, 10.5F)
Meal 3 - 4oz chicken breast, brocolli stems, 1 1/2 TBS low cal dressing, fishies
(34P, 5F)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:
Shoulders-Pretty weak this morning.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You're the greatest Jodi, for real. I think you should come to Canada and visit me! Everything you said is so true. You are my biggest motivator here, thanks!


Your such a doll 

I have a better idea, how about you come visit me in AZ with warm weather and sunny skies all year round.  Remember, I want away from the cold


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

He he. Ill be there! I love the sun and heat!  Quick question, I know I can have sf jello, how about sf pudding? Have you ever made sf pudding with water? Or, does it have too many carbs / cals?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2003)

No stick with the jello please 

How much jello are you eating anyway?


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

K. Maybe 2 boxes a week.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2003)

Alright, that's plenty.  No more though ok


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 7, 2003)

... way to push the envelope.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2003)

*Monday, December 8 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Pre-workout: Protein, fishies
(31P, 3F)
Meal 2 - Post-workout: 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 eggwhite, protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 mandarin, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(32P, 68C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 eggwhite, protein, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, 10 pists, fishies
(32P, 49C, 8F)
Meal 4 - Protein, brocolli stems, 2 TBS dressing, fishies
(32P, 7F)
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 2 slice ff cheese
(30P, 10F)

157P, 117C, 31F

WORKOUT:

Bis & 30 mins cardio, ouch! Lega still kinda sore*


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

What is your Dressing?  Ingredients? Macros?


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2003)

Kraft light Italian dressing. I use 2 TBS= 1.6C, 0.8F. I dont ever count them in my totals causethe numbers are so small!  Have you eaten brocolli stems yet Jodi?


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2003)

Can I eat someting like this tomorrow Jodi? Its a high carb day.

250 g Fat-Free Cottage Cheese(or low fat) 
4 Tbls splenda 
1 cup fresh strawberries of sf jam
whites of 2 eggs 
juice and grated rind of ½ lemon 

METHOD: 

Chop the strawberries in small pieces and place in a bowl. Cover with 1 Tbls splenda and leave in refrigerator for ½ hour. Mix 2 Tbls splenda, Cottage Cheese in a bowl and add chopped strawberries. Beat the egg whites with 1 Tbls splenda to stiff creamy texture and fold into the strawberry and cheese mixture. Spoon into glass desert bowls and decorate with whole strawberries.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Kraft light Italian dressing. I use 2 TBS= 1.6C, 0.8F. I dont ever count them in my totals causethe numbers are so small!  Have you eaten brocolli stems yet Jodi?


Ok that dressing is fine.  Broccoli stems are nasty, I only buy the florets.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Can I eat someting like this tomorrow Jodi? Its a high carb day.
> 
> 250 g Fat-Free Cottage Cheese(or low fat)
> ...


Its all fructose.  Where's the complex carbs?  I would say 1/2 C Fresh Strawberries (no jam) but you still need a complex carb.


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2003)

So I can eat light cream cheese? You look real perrrty in your new pic! Ive tried to put mine on their but is says my pic is too big?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

No you can't have cream cheese?  Where did you get that idea?

Thanks   You just have to shrink it down to 75x75 pixels.  Email it to me if you want and I can do it for you


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No you can't have cream cheese?  Where did you get that idea?


Ooops, thought that recipe called for cream cheese, must have been day dreaming!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Tuesday, December 9 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - PRE-WORKOUT: Detour bar  , 1 cup fiber 1, milk
(31P, 85C , 10F)
Meal 2 - POST-WORKOUT: 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, 1 egg white, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(31P, 55C, 3F)
Meal 3 - 3/4 cup oats, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, 1 egg white, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(31P, 55C, 3F)
Meal 4 - Protein, spinach, 2 TBS dressing, fishies
(31P, 3F)
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice ham, 1 slice ff cheese, onions, gren peppers
(32P, 8.5F)

156P, 195C, 27.5F

WORKOUT:
Back & 25 mins cardio


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Jill  - either choose the 1/4 C. of blueberries or the mandarin.  Not both 

What's up with that breakfast anyway


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

K-havent eat the madarins yet, so I wont, took them out of my totals! Was real hugary this am. Dont know why? Woke up with a major headache too. Still worked out real hard though!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Detour and Milk


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Just a tiny bit of skim. Havent had milk in like 2 months. High carb day today, Ill suffer tomorrow! No p pancakes.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Try not to let it happen again   12G Sugar per cup in that milk.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh, Oh Jill!!!

Skim Milk and a Detour Bar!  Now there is a wake me up Breakfast


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't know what you are like with you meals, But I try to eat the same things,  it just seems alot easier to control.  Maybe try and set up a plan to eat for No, Lo, and High Carb days so that you have meals planned.

I find eating right has alot to do with being prepared.

Just a thought, hope everything is going well.


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Thank for the tip ID!  If I could eat P pancakes for every meal I would!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2003)

Jill ... it's tough to eat clean but you're doing great.  Stick with what recommendations you're given and you'll achieve your goals.


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Jodi, I emailed you my pic when ever you get a chance! Thanks P.S. Im doing measurements tomorrow am.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't worry about your measurements I am sure you have made some excellent progress.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Jodi, I emailed you my pic when ever you get a chance! Thanks P.S. Im doing measurements tomorrow am.


I got it and sent it back to you. Hope it came out ok.

I'm sure your measurements will be ok.  Don't expect miracles remember and you did cheat 

Sorry, I know I'm such a bitch


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement ID, it means a lot! I feel better that I have gained some control these last few months. (SOME is the key word) Thats the most important thing. My waist seems to be looking smaller, but It might just be cause I have put on some size in my back. I am looking more muscular than ever! And more muscle is good!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm such a bitch



I like that


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I like that


 What the hell is with you and Leslie?   She said the same thing today.    Well if you want to see bitch, check out Iain's journal


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Damn Skippy,

I got chewed up and spit back out again.

I feel Shame!

MMMMmmmm Donuts


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for doin my pic Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

Anytime


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Wednesday, December 10 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, fishies
(32P, 5C, 4F)
Meal 2 - Spinach, 2TBS low cal dressing, 4 oz chicken breast, fishies
(34P, 3F)
Meal 3 - Protein, fishies
(31P, 3F)
*handful of nuts*
Meal 4 - 4 oz chicken breast, 1 slice ff cheese, 1 TBS tomato sauce
(36P, 2.5F)
*feta cheese & sf jello*
Meal 5 - 7 whites, ff ham, ff cheese, green peppers, onions, 1 TBS peanut butter
(34P, 8F)

(167P, ????F)

WORKOUT:

Rest.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice Avi, Jill!  Ya got some Pipes!


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Jodi, check your email! A small amount of good news for me!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

I saw, check your email


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is my plan for the next few weeks. Its temp:

Thur 11 - Chest n Tris  - LOW
Fri 12 - Legs - HIGH
Sat 13 - REST (might wo for a bit?) Xmas Party - LOW
Sun 14 - Shoulders, Cardio - NO
Mon 15 - Bis, Cardio - LOW
Tues 16 - Back, Cardio - HIGH
Wed 17 - REST - NO
Thur 18 - Chest n Tris - LOW
Fri 19 - Legs - HIGH
Sat 20 - REST - NO
Sun 21 - Shoulders, Cardio - LOW
Mon 22 - Bis - HIGH
Tues 23 - Back, Cardio - NO
Wed 24 - Chest n Tris, Cardio - Mini Cheat  
Thur 25 -  REST - Major Cheat! 
Fri 26 - Legs, Cardio - NO
Sat 27 - REST - LOW
Sun 28 - Shoulders, Cardio - HIGH

Cardio can change. Makin sure 3X a week. Maybe a bit more aroung the 25th!


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I saw, check your email


Their is nothing?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Check again, I sent 2 emails about an hour ago.  

We need to change some things here.



> Thur 11 - Chest n Tris - LOW
> Fri 12 - Legs - HIGH
> Sat 13 - REST (might wo for a bit?) Xmas Party - LOW
> Sun 14 - Shoulders, Cardio - NO
> ...


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2003)

Thursday, December 11 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 2 - Protein Pancakes, 1/4 cup bluberries, fishies
(32P, 49C, 2F)
Meal 3 - 4 oz chix, spinach, 2TBS low cal dressing, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 4 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 5 - Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup blueberries, fishies
(32P, 73C, 3F)
Meal 6 - 4 oz ext lean beef, 1 oz chicken breast, slice ff cheese, 2 TBS salsa
(37P, 13F)

165P, 122C, 24F

WORKOUT:

Chest n Tris, 25 mins cardio


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2003)

I typed out my next few weeks hoping for your input Jodi, thanks! (I will follow of course) Great e-mail, you made my day!  As for the scale, I still use it as a ref, occasionally. Today I was 2 pounds lighter-mind you it was a no carb day yesterday; I know I have lost some fat, unfortunately, my scale doesnt have the decimal. (Im really starting to notice it in my gut-just how all my pants are fitting , looser!)  As with the inches!!!! I try to keep myself busy and out of the house on my no carb days, otherwise I just wanna eat! AND, to be honest you are my inspiration!  Much appreciation to ya girl, have a super one!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2003)

Your such a doll!   Your welcome, I'm glad you are seeing progress now   I told you it would come together.  Your doing awesome and from measurements, you are kicking ass.  You've made remarkable progress the past 2 weeks.

Told you not to worry 

BTW..... I meant, food scale


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh!  I  love to weigh everything!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

Good stuf Jill, Congrats on making progress!!

When do you leave for your vacation


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> 
> When do you leave for your vacation


Jan 4th!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2003)

Good Stuff,  I haven't been anywhere other than Scotland since my Honeymoon over two years ago.

Now that there is a bun in the oven, I won't be going away for a while.  But I do get some good out of this!!!  My first kid, starting to get a little excited.

Where you going?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on your progress Jill
Don't worry about the scale, its the measuring tape numbers that mean the most


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2003)

Friday, December 12 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein pancake, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(32P, 55C, 3F)
Meal 2 - 4 oz ext lean beef, 1 slice ff cheese
(30P, 12F)
few handfuls of popcorn-recieved a HUGE tin as an xmas gift. very small (about the size of 2 loonies), gingerbread cookie 
Meal 3 - Preworkout: Protein Pancake, 1/4 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(32P, 55C, 3F)
Meal 4 - Postworkout: Protein Pancake, 1/4 cup bluberries, 2 TBS sf suryp.
(32P, 55C)
**some nuts**
Meal 5 - Taboli salad...so good! 4 oz lean beef, 1 slice ff cheese
(32P, mini amount of carbs, 12F)

All pancaked out....TILL TOMORROW!

58P, 165C, ??F

WORKOUT:

25 mins cardio THEN legs!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2003)

The little print isn't gonna make me miss it 

Skip the cardio.  If you can do cardio after your leg workout then you obviously didn't lift heavy enough


----------



## jstar (Dec 12, 2003)

Jill, Looking good! Congrats on your progress. Thanks again for what you said in my journal. Have fun at your Christmas party tomorrow


----------



## Leslie (Dec 12, 2003)

Tin popcorn is the BEST

Shaddup Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Tin popcorn is the BEST
> 
> Shaddup Jodi



Fuck you Leslie  

Tin Popcorn is NASTY!!   Stale popcorn


----------



## Leslie (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Fuck you Leslie



One of the reasons why I love ya so much


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2003)

I love you too.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2003)

You girls are funny! The popcorn is made by a company called kernals. It was candied popcorn and plain. I could eat the whole tin, thats why I put it away. The little print is funny eh?


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2003)

Saturday, December 13 - ??

Meals: Popcorn. Ive eaten so much of the shit today Im hiding....   No meals, some protein pancakes for brecky and fish for lunch, the rest of the day has been popcorn. Xmas party for dinner. Not a good day.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2003)

Then you better have 2 no carb days in a row miss 

I'm not kidding either


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2003)

Sunday, December 14 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 2 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice ff ham, 1 slice cheese, green peppers, onions, fishies
(31P, 10.5F)
Meal 3 - 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo, spinach
(30P, 10F)
Meal 4 - 5 oz turkey breast, salad w/ lemon juice, 
(40P)
Meal 5 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, little fiber one, tbs sf jam
(32P, ?C) 

Added a little carbs to my last meal. Im feeling so weak. No energy. So drained. Have never felt this way before. I think it was because I was crazy busy all day at work, and the no carbs combined. 

WORKOUT:

Shoulders, 40 mins cardio-had to make up for the crapy day I had yesterday.  Did I forget to mention above I ate turkey, stuffing, gravy, a bun with butter, and roasted potatoes?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

Well the 2 no carb days will help fix it


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2003)

Maybe...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2003)

What's that suppose to mean?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2003)

How was the Christmas Party?


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2003)

Monday, December 15 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, protein, 1 TBS fiber one, 1 TBS sf jam
(32P, 13C)
Meal 2 - Protein pancake, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 2TBS sf suryp
(32P, 53C)
Meal 3 - Protein, fishies
(31P, 3F)
Meal 4 - Homemade chili, cheese, brocoli stems
???
Meal 5  - 4 oz turkey breast, mustard, cheese
(34P, ?F)

WORKOUT:

Bis & 30 mins cardio. My bis are killing me, intense workout.


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> How was the Christmas Party?


Great! Food was yummy too!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

What happened to the 2 no carb days?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Jill, thought you might be intested in this:
http://www.jennyh.com/phatcamp_calgary.html


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2003)

Tuesday, December 16 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - POST WORKOUT: Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup berries, 2 TBS sf suryp
(32P, 58C)
Meal 2 - PRE WORKOUT: 1 WW pita, 4 oz turkey breast, celery, 1 slice ff cheese, 2 TBS mayo
(34P, ??C, 10F)
Meal 3  - Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup berries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(32P, 58C, 3F)
Meal 4 - Protein, sunflower seeds, few nuts
(32P, ?F)
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:

Back & abs, 20 mins cardio


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Hey Jill, thought you might be intested in this:
> http://www.jennyh.com/phatcamp_calgary.html


Thanks NT!


----------



## Jill (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry Jodi  . It was a very tiny piece of chocolate. All your help is much appreciated, I understand that you are unhappy with my choices. Please forgive me. In 2 weeks my diet is going to me majorly screwed when I go on vacation. Please be happy too! You seem really angry..... When are you moving??


----------



## jstar (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Jill!
how long is the vacation for? are you going to still do the high,low,no thing when you get back? hope you liked your popcorn


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Sorry Jodi  . It was a very tiny piece of chocolate. All your help is much appreciated, I understand that you are unhappy with my choices. Please forgive me. In 2 weeks my diet is going to me majorly screwed when I go on vacation. Please be happy too! You seem really angry..... When are you moving??


I'm not mad and you have nothing to be sorry for.  Its your body and you know the consequences.  

Here is something I want you to do and maybe you will understand why I kick your ass so hard.  You said a month ago you were going to work your hardest to be ready for your vacation.  You were going to cut back on the cardio and try 2 weeks clean (still yet to see).  I'm only trying to help you reach your goal  Anyway, here is what I want you to do.  I want to you start at the beginning of your journal and count how many times you've cheated and count how many days you've been doing this.  The subtract your cheat days from your good days.  Let me know what you get.  I've already done this so I know the answer.

Now I know you made some good progress in the last few weeks but just think how much better you could have been by vacation without all those cheat days.


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2003)

Morning. Jodi-I stopped counting after the first 3 pages.... I do know where you are coming from. These last few month of trying to gain control have been extremely tough for me. This is probably the cleanest time of eating in several years. I guess that why i named my journal taking control, cause that is my main goal-to take control of my eating habits-clean or not, and binges. I've just been taking this one day at a time. I do understand your frustration, cause I have have gotten frustrated at myself numerous times. I do admire your discipline. I thank you for everything. Please continue to come to my journal, I have learnt so much from you. God I'm almost crying-I have some other shit to deal with right now, and am not so happy. Once again, Im dealing with this one day at a time.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

Jill, relax, its ok.  I'm not frustrated at you or Iain or anyone else.  I'm stressed and going through a very difficult time right now.  My post to you has nothing to do with me.  It was just to give you an idea of what I've been trying to say.  See, I know too well the setbacks in dieting.  You start making progress, then you fall off the bandwagon for a few days because you think to yourself, "Ah, I've done good, I've made improvements.  This popcorn or chocolate won't hurt"

Then you do it again a few days later and then a few days later thus making your total calories for the week at or above maintenance instead of in a deficit.

I don't want to upset you.  I want you to Take Control and set goals.  I didn't get my discipline overnight night.  Trust me, my friend Leah use to yell at me too.  Its taken time but I've just learned to schedule my cheats now and set mini goals.  You can't expect to be perfect all the time but making a TRUE and REAL effort is needed on your part.  I'm here to help and support you.


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2003)

to ya Jodi. You really have been the person that has helped me most with diet and exercise plans, in my life. You really have changed my out look on a lot of things. Thanks for understanding me.   Im gonna think of a mini goal, to start with.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2003)

in the end, you'll look back at Jodi comments like "count how many cheats ..." "eat this instead" "why did you eat this" and say thank you.  

It is tough for someone like yourself who has admitted that eating clean isn't something you did in the past nor is it easy to start doing.  But if you are determined to reach your goals, it will all come together for you.  Keep working hard.

BTW ... that first mini goal might be, eat clean until your vacation.  Next goal might be, within reason, eat as clean as you can on vacation.


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> in the end, you'll look back at Jodi comments like "count how many cheats ..." "eat this instead" "why did you eat this" and say thank you.
> 
> It is tough for someone like yourself who has admitted that eating clean isn't something you did in the past nor is it easy to start doing.  But if you are determined to reach your goals, it will all come together for you.  Keep working hard.
> ...


I luv u NT! You totaly made my day. Yesterday was terrible-an emotional rollercoaster. I was so bummed. So depressed. So sad. Today is a new day and I just have to day positive. I had a great workout so I feel pretty good. Thanks for the tips! My goal is to eat AS clean as I can till my vac. With the exception of xmas eve and xmas day, 1 cheat meal each day. Maybe a few cheats throughout the day. BUT im not gonna let it turn into a BINGE day! P.s. I was looking through the old members pic gallery, and I saw some pics of you NT. I have seen you several times I know it, Im just not sure where???? I work in the southside, Im sure thats where Ive seen you!


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Jill!
> how long is the vacation for? are you going to still do the high,low,no thing when you get back? hope you liked your popcorn


Morning girl! My vacation is for 2 weeks, all inclusive in the Mayan Riveria-Mexico, about 1 hour south of Cancun. I cannot wait!!!! Ive been looking forward to this vacation for 4 months! I missed a vacation last year cause my beau and I just built a new house, so this is gonna be sooo nice to relax for 2 weeks! Im not really gonna diet while on vac, I will be cautious though. As for when I come back Im not sure yet if Im gonna carb cycle. I might try a different diet which allow carbs daily-the no carb day pisses me off. Not sure yet! Hope all is going well for ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I luv u NT! You totaly made my day. Yesterday was terrible-an emotional rollercoaster. I was so bummed. So depressed. So sad. Today is a new day and I just have to day positive. I had a great workout so I feel pretty good. Thanks for the tips! My goal is to eat AS clean as I can till my vac. With the exception of xmas eve and xmas day, 1 cheat meal each day. Maybe a few cheats throughout the day. BUT im not gonna let it turn into a BINGE day! P.s. I was looking through the old members pic gallery, and I saw some pics of you NT. I have seen you several times I know it, Im just not sure where???? I work in the southside, Im sure thats where Ive seen you!



on the southside, then you may have seen me.    I'm sure you'd remember me if you saw me this past year.  I've been into coloured cornrows.  If you see a well tanned fellow with orange cornrows, you'll know that's me.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

HAVE A GREAT TRIP JILL!!! I love Mexico... I went to Moon Palace Resort for my honeymoon-- about 15 min. from Cancun, and 45 min. from Playa del carmen... SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Where r u staying??

Have a great time, you deserve it!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> on the southside, then you may have seen me.    I'm sure you'd remember me if you saw me this past year.  I've been into coloured cornrows.  If you see a well tanned fellow with orange cornrows, you'll know that's me.


I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

Thursday, December 18 - LOW CARB DAY

Meal 1 - PREWORKOUTrotein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 2 - POST WORKOUT: Protein pancake, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp
(32P, 61C)
Meal 3 - Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(32P, 61C, 3F)
Meal 4 - 4 oz chicken breast, spinach, low cal dressing
(34P, 3F)
Meal 5 - 4 oz chicken breast, 2 TBS tomato sauce, fishies
(34P, 5C, 3F)

164P, 127C, 12F

WORKOUT:

Chest n Tris, 30 mins cardio


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HAVE A GREAT TRIP JILL!!! I love Mexico... I went to Moon Palace Resort for my honeymoon-- about 15 min. from Cancun, and 45 min. from Playa del carmen... SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Where r u staying??
> ...


Im staying at the Katenah Palladium-this is a long awaited vac! Ill post pics for sure when I get back. IM SO EXCITED, IM JUST COUNTING DOWN THE SLEEPS, 17!!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

Friday, December 19 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp
(32P, 62C)
Meal 2 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 3 - PREWORKOUT: Protein Pancakes, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, fishies
(32P, 62C, 3F)
Meal 4 - POSTWORKOUTrotein Pancake, 1/2 cup berries, 2 TBS SF suryp, 1 baked potato skin
Meal 5 - Handful of peanuts-I really had no other fat today!

WORKOUT: LEGS! AHHHHHHHHHHH

Legs-God Im just dreading this workout! Will work till 4 ish, then head to the gym. I hate working out at night.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

I love it I usually workout pretty late, 9 or 10pm. 

I can't get up in the morning during the winter.  It is still dark out, that means sleep 

Come summer time I will probably go back to morning workouts, so I can enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

I luv working out from 8am-10am-thats my fav time! I havent worked out at night for a few years. Even getting their at 5 is dreadful. I guess I just like my am routine....But work should come first, well sometimes. All ready for xmas ID?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

I guess,   I don't do any shopping I get too pissed off in the malls.  I can't handle all the stupid people

I just have to buy a few small things for the wife, we agreed not to spend too much because all the renovations we have done will be our christmas present to each other.


What about yourself?


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

Sort of ready. Every year is the same. I hate malls and crowds and Im impatient. Gonna be a pretty relaxed xmas. A few gifts-my beau and I are buying each other new watches, no surprises! (Atleast i dont think so??. The biggest xmas presents to each other would be our trip!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool yeah the Trip is a sweet idea.

What kind of Watches you guys looking at?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

I am a last minute shopper,  I just like to get in and get out, no hassles.  I have very little patience for malls.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2003)

the missus is big into watches.  Now that we've bought the bottom line of most of the designer watches, I must now go the the next level ... and that's in the $1000 range


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2003)

Im getting a new Gucci!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2003)

Very Nice!  Lucky Girl


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

Saturday, December 20

Meal 1 - P Pancake, 2 TBS sf suryp
(32P, 47C)
Meal 2  - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Meal 3 - Spinach, 4oz chicken breast, 2 TBS low cal dressing, fishies
(34P, 6F)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:

Rest. My legs are so sore from last night that I can barely walk!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Friday, December 19 - HIGH CARB DAY
> 
> Meal 1 - Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp
> ...


I'm not seeing enough carbs on your high carb days Jill.  How many carbs do you figure you took in yesterday and why are you counting?  Your high carb days are suppose to be eating carbs til satisfied.

Also, isn't today suppose to be a no carb day?


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

HEY CHICKY! I ate more than enough carbs yesterday, I just fogot to edit my post, I always do! Yup-I had some oats on my no carb day-I needed it this am. CAUSE, today is honestly my busiest day of the year at work. I just I had to be prepared. That is all the carbs Im having though. Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

I edited yesterday!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

Baked Potato - since when is a baked potato allowed, unless it was a SWEET potato.

Why no protein in meal 5?  I still don't see enough carbs for a high carb day.

The no carb days have their purpose and without them your not going into a caloric deficit.  Your eating as much as me, when you skip the no carbs, in comparison to bodyweight and I'm bulking.


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

It was the SKIN only of a baked potato! Im only planning to eat the 47 carbs today, thats it! If you were at my work today you'd understand.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

But you've already eaten 62G.


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

62? I got 47 for today? Skin okay?


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Jill,
How are things going for you? I bet you're so excited for your vacation! I need one too!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 62? I got 47 for today? Skin okay?


No, the skin is not ok.  You have listed 62G for your protein pancakes.  Remember we don't deduct fiber in carb cycling.


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

62 g of carbs is p pancakes with blueberries. I ran out of fruit today. It was the most hectic day of the year at work today! Im glad its done. I thought the skin would be okay, oops! Im baking your cc meatloaf for meals tomorrow! I cant wait to try it. (Im gonna have a tiny taste when its done!)


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

Your meatloaf is super! I just cant wait till tomorrow so I can have more!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 21, 2003)

hehehe I love how your hard on everyone Jodi!  having someone hovering over us and watching every move is aid to sucess!


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2003)

Sunday, December 21 - LOW CARB DAY
Meal 1 - PREWORKOUT: Protein, peanuts (ran out of fishies!)
(32P, 8F)
Meal 2 - POSTWORKOUT: Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup berries, 2 TBS sf Suryp
(32P, 58C)
Coffee with cream
Meal 3 -  5 oz ext lean beef, cottage cheese, speck of oats, cucumbers
(40P?, 15F, 5C?)
Meal 4 - 4.5 oz ext lean beef, cottage cheese, speck of oats, 1 1/4 cup fiber one
(32P, 65C, 13.5F)
Meal 5 - 6 whites, 1 yolk, 2 slice ff cheese, peanuts
(30P, ?F)

Workout: Shoulders, 45 mins cardio. I took my weight training to another level today. I worked my shoulders so friggin hard today. I'm getting stronger and stronger every workout. I think I might wanna get huge.. I dont know yet.


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hehehe I love how your hard on everyone Jodi!  having someone hovering over us and watching every move is aid to sucess!


I know, isnt she a doll?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I know, isnt she a doll?


I'm an angel.   



> I think I might wanna get huge..


Its not crazy at all.   That's what I'm doing   I'd like to see your workouts.


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2003)

Is your training porgram specifically designed to put on mass? Ive been trying to train similar to your workouts on Avant. (few lighter warm up sets, 6-8, 10 reps. Quite heavy(not as heavy as you Some dropsets,  and several different exercies 4-5.) Good idea if Im trying to get bigger? Any tips? I think I wanna train hard and heavy for the next few months. Then really focus and leaning out for the summer. Keeping my diet quite consistent and focus on really cleaning it up.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes it is.  If you want to gain mass then typically you stick to the 6-8 rep range and go hard and heavy.  If you can go beyond 8 reps then increase the weight, if you go 5 or lower then decrease the weight.  I think you have the same somatype as I and probably gain muscle relatively easy.  Its much more rewarding IMO seeing the weights go up every week and feeling stronger.  Internal power trip thing I guess


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2003)

hey girl
havent had time to read your whole journal only about half..looks like ur doin great tho! 
BTW anyone ever tell u u look like nia vardalos from my big fat greek wedding  dont worry if u dont know who she is, shes very pretty..best of luck looking forward to reading the rest of ur journal and following ur progress


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2003)

Monday, December 22 - NO CARB DAY

Meal 1 - PREWORKOUT: Protein
(32P)
Meal 2 - POSTWORKOUT: Sweet eggs-6 whites, 1 yolk, splenda, cinnamon, just bit an egg shell  (im so careless!), 1 TBS sf suryp
(24P, 3C)
Meal 3 - 4 oz chicken breast, 2TBS mayo, mustard, spinach
(34P, 10F)
Meal 4 - Protein, fishies
(32P, 3F)
Some nuts
Meal 5 - Spinach, mushrooms, ext lean beef, cottage cheese, tiny bit of oats
(36P, ?F, ?C)

WORKOUT:

Bis, 30 mins cardio. Im doing a little more cardio this week. Just cause xmas and all!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

Tuesday, December 23 - HIGH CARB DAY

Meal 1 - Protein
(32P)
Meal 2 - Protein pancake, 1/2 cup bluberries, 2 TBS sf suryp, whole lotta fiber one!
(32P, ?C)
Meal 3 - Protein pancake, 1/2 cup bluberries, 2 TBS fiber one, cucumber, few baby carrots, radishes
(32P, 59C)
Meal 4 - 5 oz ext lean beef, cottage cheese 1%, approx 1 TBS oats-(cottage cheese meatloaf-this stuff is the best! I could eat this everyday for every meal!)
(38P, 5C, 15F)
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT: Back, ouch! 20 mins cardio


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm curious about the cottage cheese meatloaf. Do you make it like regular meatloaf?  I'm always looking for a new recipe


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm curious about it too - recipe please


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2003)

The meatloaf is Jodis recipe, on Avant. The credit goes to her! Mine is just a little modified!

This is what I do:

Big bowl- MIX
Extra lean ground beef-I just buy a pack
1 cup cottage cheese
1 egg
1/2 cup oats
Onion chopped-enough to taste
Spices-I use onion / garlic / season salt / salt / pepper
Squirt of mustard
Squirt of worchesteir sauce
3/4 can (tiny can) tomato paste
Sprinke pamesan cheese

Mix everything in a bowl. Bake in the oven 350 - drain a few times. Bake for about an hour. This is the best beef recipe Ive ever tasted-FOR REAL!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

Sounds delish! I don't eat beef so will try it with lean ground turkey. 

Your meal plans are looking great btw


----------



## Jill (Dec 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas ALL! Yesterday was pretty much a binge, from about 2 on. I had an egg nog latte from starbucks-it was good but it killed my guts later! Chocolate, tonnes of ukrainian food and crap. Today will be probably similar! Ill enjoy it cause Im gonna be pretty strict starting tomorrow! I hoep everyone enjoys their cheats! Happy holidays!


----------



## Jill (Dec 27, 2003)

Saturday, December 27

Meal 1 - Protein Pancake, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 TBS sf suryp
(32P, 62C)
Meal 2  - 5 oz extra lean ground beef-mixed with cottage cheese, tiny bit of oats
(38P, 15F, ?C)
Meal 3 - Protein
(32P)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT: Not sure yet


I had the best leg workout ever in my entire life yesterday! (I can barely walk up my stairs today!) I did 1 h of cardio THEN legs yesterday, to make up for my 2 days of major cheats! It is unreal how much junky candy and crap I got for xmas. I ate some, and then put the rest in big ziploc bags and put them in my deep freezer, otherwise Id eat everything! Gonna be pretty strict for the next week, cause I leave next sunday!!!! Not sure if im gonna carb cycle or not-I might just go very low carb for the next week, only having oats with 1 meal, usually post workout. Not sure! Hope everyone had an excellent xmas, I was spoiled rotten!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm glad you had such a good Christmas   I was spoiled rotten too, not complaining though. I got a full day at a local spa - I can't wait to do that! 

and I'm really proud of your self control, putting everything into freezer bags. I would have just eaten it all to get rid of it, or eaten until I made myself sick and thrown the rest out   Your way seems much healthier, mentally.


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I got a full day at a local spa
> 
> and I'm really proud of your self control, putting everything into freezer bags. I would have just eaten it all to get rid of it, or eaten until I made myself sick and thrown the rest out   Your way seems much healthier, mentally.



I GOT A DAY AT THE SPA TOO!!!! IM EXCITED. As for the candies in the freezer, its not working so well. Ive found myself going into the freezer sneaking chocolates. Frozen chocolates are yummy. I think they will be packed with the garbage for garbage day tomorrow!


----------



## Jill (Dec 28, 2003)

Sunday, December 28

Meal 1 - Preworkout: Protein
(32P)
Meal 2 - Postworkout: Protein pancake, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 TBS sf jam
(32P, 53C)
**Timmys french V**
Meal 3 - 1 can albacore, 2 TBS mayo, 3 stalks celery
(29P, 10F)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:

40 mins cardio, Shoulders. Had a wicked shoulder workout this morning!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2003)

Glad the Workouts have gone well 

I know what you mean about the junk in the house.  If it is there I will eat it 

Happy Holidays to you and your Family


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think they will be packed with the garbage for garbage day tomorrow!


if you are serious about trying to reach your goals, it's time to do a clean sweep of the fridge, shelves and freezer.  Throw out all the junk food ... if it's not there, it is a little easier to control the cheats you have.  You'll find that if you have to go out to get that cheat, it gives you time to think about it and hopefully don't do it.  

I think you should keep track of all your cheats.  After a week, go over them and see how much you did or didn't cheat.  You'll find that once you ween yourself off the junk food, you won't have as many cravings for them.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> if you are serious about trying to reach your goals, it's time to do a clean sweep of the fridge, shelves and freezer.  Throw out all the junk food ... if it's not there, it is a little easier to control the cheats you have.  You'll find that if you have to go out to get that cheat, it gives you time to think about it and hopefully don't do it.
> 
> I think you should keep track of all your cheats.  After a week, go over them and see how much you did or didn't cheat.  You'll find that once you ween yourself off the junk food, you won't have as many cravings for them.



Good Post


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

what sucks is when other people in the house wont let u throw out the junk food! I try..sometimes we end up keeping it anyway..


----------



## Jill (Dec 29, 2003)

Monday, December 29

Meal 1 - PREWORKOUT Pancake, 2 tbs sf jam
Meal 2 - POSTWORKOUT:2 slices grain bread-this is the first time in months Ive had bread in my house! 4 oz turkey breast, 1 slice ff cheese. 1 cup sf hot chocolate
**Handful of mixed nuts**
Meal 3 - Quiznos sub, 2 bites of chocolate
Meal 4 - 

WORKOUT:
30 mins cardio, Bis. My tickets are looking gooooood


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> what sucks is when other people in the house wont let u throw out the junk food! I try..sometimes we end up keeping it anyway..



I guess it all comes down to what one goals are and what they are willing to give up to achieve those goals.  Fortunately for me, my wife encouraged our clean sweep.  Our daughter gets her 'snacks' but we have severly limited them.  

Jill ... I thought packing for Sunday meant you were gone ... but apparently Sunday means this coming Sunday.  I bet you're excited!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Jill! 
5 more days, you must be excited! 

Quizno's makes awesome subs. Try the turkey with raspberry vinegrette, I think their nutr. info is on their site too!


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2003)

Tuesday, Decmember 30

Meal 1 - P Pancake, 1 TBS sf jam
(32P, 46C)
Meal 2 - 7 Whites, 2 yolks, 1 apple
(30.5p, 10F, 15C)
Meal 3 - Protein, nuts / few sunflower seeds, few sunflower seeds
(32P, ?F)
Meal 4 - 5 Oz cooked lean beef mixed with cottage cheese, spices, bit of oats & tomato paste, 1 cup SF hot chocolate
(38P, ?F, ?C)
*2 bites of chocolate*
Meal 5 - 

WORKOUT:
Back. Gains in strength and weight today, YA! Rear delts and traps still a little sore from Sunday.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2003)

I MISS YOU JODI! I need you to kick my ass! I am so happy that saw your post!!! Not been to strict lately-fairly laid back. Im gonna rety carb cycling when I get back from holidays. Just though Id let you know Im training very hard, making great progress in strength, and even a little size! I hope you had an excellent holiday, and hope you are settled down in arizona. Talk to you soon sweetie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah..from all the posts I seen Jodi rocks! great advice and swift kicks to the butt!

Jill..are the two bites of chocolate uve been having a baby cheat, or ur own way of keeping yourself in check? and how do u keep from not eating more!!!!! If i had chocolate Id prob eat a lot more than 2 bites..


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2003)

Wednesday, December 31

Meal 1 - Protein Pancake, 1 TBS sf jam
(32P, 47C)
Meal 2 - 5 oz lean ground beef mixed with cottage cheese, little bit of oats, tomato paste. Few cucumber slices / handful of baby carrots
(40P, 15F, ?C)
Meal 3 - Protein
(32P)
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - 

REST DAY No time to workout. Gym closes at 6, I work till 5. Am pretty sore from my back workout yesterday. I WILL NOT drink tonight,(I'm not an alcohol fan at all) Besides,  I have a killer chest / tri workoput planned for tomorrow. HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 31, 2003)

I won't drink either, it doesn't appeal to me. Besides if I want to cheat, I will cheat with FOOD!!! He he any plans for tonight? I am probably staying in too! My inner thighs are still killing me!!! Everytime I go to sit down, ouch! Nice back workout When you're sore you know you're working hard. Have fun tonight, be safe!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 1, 2004)

The first thing you need to do is stop eating carbs on no carb days 

We'll deal with this when you get back from vacation


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The first thing you need to do is stop eating carbs on no carb days
> 
> We'll deal with this when you get back from vacation


I know- I havent been carb cycling for a while now-been eating alright. Gonna get back to cycling after holidays! And I plan to start a new journal!


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2004)

Thursday, Jan 1 2004!

Meal 1 - PRE- 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2 - POST-Protein pancake, 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 TBS sf suryp
Meal 3 - Detour bar  Atleast it wasnt popcorn or resses pieces-I brought this in with me to the movies, and a diet iced tea!
Meal 4 - 3 oz lean ground beef mixed with cottage cheese and tiny bit of oats. 1 apple

Too many carbs today-ok though, I had such an intense workout my body needs it, I hope!

WORKOUT:

Chest n Tris. 30 mins cardio


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2004)

* Getting ready to leave-in just a few hours I will be on a plane to mexico, yipeeee! Havent been posting too much lately, I've just been too busy. I'll see ya all in a few weeks! I'll post some pics when I get back. Everyone keep training hard and keep you diets in check-probably cause mine wont be ! Bye bye for now.*


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2004)

Have fun  I wish I was going somewhere warm


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2004)

Its -38 with the windchill-im glad to be getting outa here!


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Im back, and I had a wonderful time! Great weather, killer tan. Bad side, got fat-real fat. Just got in and I gained 10 pounds, hopefully some of it is just water weight. Did weights for about a week, but ate like a little piggy-not a heck of a lot of control when it comes to buffets and sweets! Here are just a few things I ate- bacon, omlets, bread with butter, TONNES of margaretas and pina colidas, icecream almost daily, lotsa desserts/pasterys, rice, meat and veggies. What did I expect? Im starting carb cycling tomorrow (mon) and a new journal. Gonna do measurements and pics too! I am determined to lose the fat for summer. See ya all!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Jill! 

I'm glad you had a good time on your vacation! Don't worry too much about what's been done, you can't change it anyways. Just treasure it as a nice food memory and get back on the plan 

And no more cheating  The first days will be hard cause your body will be craving all that it got used to, but keep that chin up and go back to work


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Jill! glad your back and enjoyed your vaction! as Jenny said try not to worry too much over the small damage in your diet done, just means that nows time to get back on track and serious!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome Back Jill!  Sounds like you had a blast, I am very jealous.


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks all. Feeling fat makes it easier to get back on track. Im glad to be home, Im so excited to go to the gym and do cardio! And real weights-the gym at my resort was crap!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

awwww Mexico~ Glad you had a great time!!!!!  Where did you go in Mexico?? I love going there!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like a great time.  Wow, a 10lb gain ... Mexico was good to you.   Now it's time to get serious and lose the weight you want to.  No more cheats ... no more missed workouts ... no more excuses.  You seem to have the drive, now to put it to work.  

Good luck


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Nt-8 pounds as of this am, still hoping that some of it is water! Stacey, I went to the Mayan Riveria, loved it! Ill post some of my fat beach pics soon! You're right though NT, no more excuses, no more cheats. I'm really determined this time around. Im even taking before fat pic right away, no holding in the stomach!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

You're right ... no more excuses or cheats.  I told the missus that if she puts in a very strict 12 weeks, she'll be amazed at the changes she can make.  I know you can do the same!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2004)

good advise NT


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

12 weeks isn't much ... it goes by so so quickly.


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

MY GOD- Just took fat pics, good they are sick. Its REALITY! Hope fully in weeks to come I can do some before and after shots for ya all. NT good luck to the misses! Is she goin to Jen's camp this weekend in Calgary? I would have loved to go but I just took 3 weeks off of work, I cant take anymore time.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep ... in fact, she is going to meet two other ladies from Edmonton and maybe split a room.  If it's any good and you're interested in going, I could have her talk to you about it.  She is pretty excited about the trip.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

She's on week #2 of proper eating and going to the gym and she's lost 3lbs.   I guessing that with the intense weekend, she might even loose a couple more pounds.  Then she'll be into the fine tuning area ... loosing that last 5 pounds tends to be a little more work.


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

What does the misses want to be at? Whats her weight etc.. right now?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 12 weeks isn't much ... it goes by so so quickly.



your right it does!!  a lil too quick! 

Jill, hun, try not to be so hard on yourself! let those pics be of motivation not to put you down!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome back 

Can I kick your ass now?


----------

